# Storage compartment sliding cover broken..easy fix?



## Olderbutjustasfast (Aug 29, 2019)

Good afternoon

Having had my 2017 TTS for 6months now, all going very well, but recently have broken the lip of the sliding cover on the centre storage compartment...lid is still working but the lip has broken/fell off.
Maybe was broken by the previous owner and only superglued back on for me to find out.....or is this a common thing?
Not what I have come to expect with Audi interiors....one of the best out there and disappointed

Couple of questions..
1. Is this a common thing? Anyone else suffered a breakage 
2. Easy to fix? Anyone know how to remove this lid and fit a new one?

Any help would be very welcome, thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep mine bust off ages ago, glue it back on every few months, ideally you want to make some little metal locating pins where the old plastic ones snap off. too much effort for me


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mind if I ask a "silly" question?

You open it by pushing it forwards. How do you normally try to close it?

If you're pulling on the tab to close it, that's why it's breaking.

When it's open, you just gently push it forward again a bit and it then glides gently back into place under its own steam.

Forgive me if it's just broken in normal use, but the first time I tried to close mine, I pulled it and luckily realised that it wasn't meant to work that way - just wondered if you guys had realised?


----------



## Olderbutjustasfast (Aug 29, 2019)

I sussed the push to close on collection day..... but have had a passenger that tried to pull it shut, it's not the most intuitive to operate, but once you know.....

So answer is no, I always know to push to close

Apart from gluing it back on does anyone know how hard it is to remove and replace?

Thanks


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mine got broke. And doesn't slide anymore. Is anyone aware of a fix?


----------

